# Trap Me! - an actual furry book



## Cooper (Nov 8, 2014)

Guys,

A few good months ago we talked about writing a book. Heh, well, here it is.
Yes, really, we actually finished it and we are very curious to hear some feedback from you guys! :-D

Here it is, for you. Click on the pic and enjoy!


----------

